# Old Family Silver Spoons Made In Italy



## Just Dig it (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey everyone These are old spoons that have always been in my family as far back as my mom can remember.They are very finely detailed and stamped twice 
 Once on the inside with Made In Italy
 and once on the back with ITALY
 They are a very fine silver And have file marks on the sides from when they were made
 I never though about their value because they mean alot to me..but im curious as to Their Age and their use..
 Any thoughts are welcome  Thanks Eric





 Cherub with a goose ?


































 Other Spoon some kind of griffin?


----------



## cc6pack (Sep 14, 2009)

They're city state souvenir spoons, the site will help with the tops (cities), just scroll down. Where's Lobe when you need him. [] Not a lot of value .

http://spoonplanet.com/ital.html


----------



## cc6pack (Sep 14, 2009)

Lobes 
 Italian city states for crying out loud[] did you not check the link? 

 Forgot post WWII, if they're not marked 800 more than likely pewter.


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 14, 2009)

Red Pepper Hummus is where its at..They arent marked 800 as far as i can see but i know there silver.i usually have an eye for silver and gold and i have a few pewter pieces there deff silver. Thanks for checking with the spoon lady lobes


 If i had a choice id be using that roman imperial eagle one..things bada55..

 Winged boy with snake is similar..but i still think mine has a goose..theres also so much black in the loop that connects to the spoon that there has to be some age. itd suck if they were pewter pieces of  post WW2 junk.. but id love them the same


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi justdigit.  Just yesterday and the day before my wife have been on the internet following an auction.  They had a lot of silver pieces from all over the world and they get some fantastic money for what they sell.  We had several items in the action.  Our things did OK but not to full value in my opinion.
 Anyway it is *Brunk Auctions in Ashville, NC.  *
 They sold a chair that my daughter put in the auctions and it went foe $ 67,000.  Now that is success.
 Your pieces are really neat - if they were in my house they would be there until my end.
 Thanks for the posting.  RED M.


----------

